# Craziest thing ever caught n trap?



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

I was sitting here lookin and thinkin,which isnt always a good thing for me to do, whats the strangest or craziest thing you hav caught n a trap before?

Squirrel n foothold.....redtail hawk in foothold.......83#domestick k9 in 220.....

what have you guys got? :really:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

The only traps I get to run any more are mouse traps :no: The worst thing I caught was my daughters pet bird when it pecked one-knocked it for a loop but didn't kill it thankfully.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

check out some of these from a previous post.....

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/13281-strangest-things-trapped/​


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

May want to watch what you talk about in this thread. Maybe leave out domestics and such. Hate giving the anti's fuel. Not trying to be a crab but some things are better left unsaid for public viewing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

220swift said:


> check out some of these from a previous post.....
> http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/13281-strangest-things-trapped/]http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/13281-strangest-things-trapped/​


Checked it out 220swift,thanks...really thought there'd b more....all the strange things I've caught we're released and where fine......there's a pic of the hawk n my pics....


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

My fingers.lol. :frusty:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I set a trap in the back yard when I was a small kid, I got home from school and found a dead squirel with six bullet holes in it from a .25 auto (empty brass next to it), my sister came home and seen the squirel jumping around and filled it full of bullet holes...I was going to skin it...


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> When I trapped when I was a teen I caught a screech owl......I felt really bad about that one!! My parents took it to the vets(one of it's legs were broke) he fixed it up but said it could never survive in the wild and also said he thought it was a fairly old owl. So he helped us get a permit and we kept it in the basement......,it lived for about 8 more years.


I have never trapped, but thought I would add a gamecam picture of what I believe is a screech owl. I will say, I was hunting hogs one night and there was this god-awful screech nearby. My buddy and I surmised that it must be a screech owl. It's a shocker if you're not expecting it!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> My fingers.lol. :frusty:
> 
> awprint:


 Forgot about that one. HA !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Which reminds me --- for those trappers out there using conibear style traps-- If you get your hand caught in one -- what kind of devices have you come up with to use - to get your hand out Using your 1 free Hand ??? I know some of you guys have been in that situation.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

A 110 u can kinda just pull your hand out while useing ur free hand a little to pull......120 is kinda the same just a little harder to do......220 or bigger and u better hope that some one is near who wont be laughing so hard that they won't be able to help.....lol....that's me experience any ways.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

beavertrapper said:


> A 110 u can kinda just pull your hand out while useing ur free hand a little to pull......120 is kinda the same just a little harder to do......220 or bigger and u better hope that some one is near who wont be laughing so hard that they won't be able to help.....lol....that's me experience any ways.....


 Been there before, want to see what some of the trappers carry with them ( or should ) and what tricks they have up their sleeve to use??


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

My uncle taught me to carry a piece of rope about 4' long with me when using 330's for beaver. Tie a loop in one end. Run the other end through the ends of the spring where they go around the jaws then back through the loop u tied in the rope. Then just cinch it down until u can set the safety. Not the easiest but It might keep u from having to wear the trap back to town


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I used the same thing, a 5' nylon rope with a loop in the end to put my foot in and like above loop the rope through the spring eyes and then you can pull up on the rope enough to get the safeties hooked.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on guys, just checking HA !! A heavy waxed boot lace is what I carried, the waxed part really helps on the sliding areas.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

thats how I set a 330.....has any one actually tried using the rope with hand caught n trap?


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Like I said its a b***h. But it beats wearing the trap back to town. Oh and ur prolly gona lose a little flesh. Not that's is happens to me or anything lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Owe owe owe owe......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I only ever used 110 & 330's for conibear, 110's will leave a good blood blister so I can't imagine what a 330 would feel like. Had a # 3 double grab me one time after a clump of ice fell off a branch and hit the pan, had gloves on though.


----------



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

Had a 330 snap on my hand under the ice runnin beaver traps couldn't get it out an the phone was in the truck sat there for 3 hours till someone heard me yelling... Ended up breaking my hand in 2 spots... Don't run traps with out a phone or chisel within reach!!!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Ouch, can't top that! Had a #2 Montgomery snap on my right thumb on a cold December day when I was about 13..but never-mind. When I was a kid, I did get a few ducks (1 Drake Woody, bunch of mallards) in my pocket sets. Would have rather shot them on the wing, but when you're 14, you think it's great.

Only ever caught one beaver in a 330. 330's take some care and nerve to work with. Ended up giving them to a fellow in IA. Heard he legally got an Otter in one.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*ON LUCKY ERMINE-{Weasel}--------CAUGHT IN A 660 CONIBEAR {12"X24"} set for Bobcat----wonder how many times he run through that trap eating on that Beaver Bait before getting caught-Got to be a million to one to even get caught in that size of trap----sb----------P.s. Don't get your hand caught in this trap Guys--It'll be around your elbow :teeth: :teeth: :teeth: *


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you're right about that one in a million chance SB.........


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Man that's a beast of a trap. The 330's alway made me nervous. The old timer that taught me 15+ years ago told a story of getting both his hands caught in a 330 and tryin to steer his outboard back across the lake. The story had a lasting impression, I was fortunate enough to keep my hands and finders out of all traps the few years I had the opportunity.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *ON LUCKY ERMINE-{Weasel}--------CAUGHT IN A 660 CONIBEAR {12"X24"} set for Bobcat----wonder how many times he run through that trap eating on that Beaver Bait before getting caught-Got to be a million to one to even get caught in that size of trap----sb----------P.s. Don't get your hand caught in this trap Guys--It'll be around your elbow :teeth: :teeth: :teeth: *


Neat set btw. I'd like get back into trapping when my son gets a little older and I'm out of Arizona.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Great pics of the Ermine! Had one popping out watching me on a deer drive in Wisconsin a few years ago. Always wanted to trap one...

I think that's the smallest animal in the biggest trap I've ever seen. The little guy was probably born with reckless abandon. His mother knew he had it coming.


----------

